# Fix it



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Came across this work of art today


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

wow all those years it work out ha?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

How did the inside of the disposal look? I'm assuming it always held water?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Saw this the other day


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

hard to believe the cabinet bottom looks that good. Must of not leaked. That picture messes with my brain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Some people work so hard, to do it so wrong...

I think kitchen sinks are the #1 DIYer Fail that I see...
And surprisingly a good number of Pro Fails as well...

You just have to use that elbow that comes with it... Right?:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> How did the inside of the disposal look? I'm assuming it always held water?


Look at the dishwasher drain hose...

At least there wasn't water held in the sink...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I replaced this one Friday.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Notice on both the first two pictures that there is no high loop or a air gap 
on the dishwasher hoses :whistling2:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Notice on both the first two pictures that there is no high loop or a air gap
> 
> on the dishwasher hoses :whistling2:



I can guarantee when I go back there will be, at least on my pic.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well they didn't let me fix it. They said I was just selling them something they didn't need


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sometimes gravity goes up....


----------



## tdp1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you Home Depot.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

....


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

'''


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

....


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

.....


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Have you guys been running around here taking pictures?????


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's funny the stuff that goes on with tubular...
Quite often my customers end up with a usable cabinet under the sink where there wasn't one before...:laughing:


----------

